

Writing a good job ad for a programmer - cookiecaper
http://www.deserettechnology.com/journal/?p=65

======
fr0man
All good points, but can we really afford to be picky when we're job hunting
in this economy? I do suppose a better listing leads to better applicants.

~~~
cookiecaper
I think it's always important to be picky. I have taken jobs in desperation
before and they've always turned out poorly. In my mind, it's not worth the
cost to be too open and take jobs that are obviously bad matches; it just
results in a lot of emotional and mental anguish, until you finally make
yourself quit, and then you're back on the street. It's better just to keep
looking until you find something that works.

~~~
fr0man
True, unless you can't pay your bills. I took my job before last in that
situation. It was for a C# job maintaining a legacy app for $45k/yr. We were
literally selling stuff to pay our bills at that point, so I had to take it.
It turned out to be a great job with a great employer. I left to join a
startup but then back a year later when they offered me a 50% salary increase
to come back. The 'sell my stuff to pay bills' phase was during the height of
the meltdown; I was literally applying for janitorial jobs we were so
desperate at that point.

